# Maine Cubing 2016



## CornerCutter (Apr 21, 2016)

A competition in Maine!!

This is the first official WCA competition to occur in the state of Maine, and is organized by the UMaine Cube Society. 

*Date*:
Saturday April 23, 2016

Orono, ME

*Main Events:*
3x3
2x2
4x4
3x3-OH
Pyraminx

The are some tentative events as well.

The general registration fee for this competition is $10 which includes 3x3, and then a $1 fee for the other ones.

Find out more:
http://union.cubingusa.com/MaineCubing2016/index.php
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MaineCubing2016


I can't wait to go! 

Is anybody else going?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 21, 2016)

Maybe my cousin can drive me...
Have to check my plans though first.
Have never been to a comp and this is the closest one for me, so if I am to go to a comp it would probably be this one.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 21, 2016)

I literally live 20 minutes from the Maine border.

I'll go to the next one for sure!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 22, 2016)

Maybe I'll go.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Apr 23, 2016)

So hyped! They beat me to hosting the first comp in Maine... Ah well.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 28, 2016)

Maine Cubing 2016 was great! I had a very fun time and it was great meeting other cubers.

Can't wait for next time!


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 28, 2016)

CornerCutter said:


> Maine Cubing 2016 was great! I had a very fun time and it was great meeting other cubers.
> 
> Can't wait for next time!


Sad I missed it now :/ 
But I didn't really have a choice tbh, I was at super motor cross that day.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 28, 2016)

Too bad, but they said they are thinking of having one every semester. So maybe next time.


----------



## Connor_Dore (Oct 29, 2016)

Will there be a Maine Cubing 2017?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 29, 2016)

Connor_Dore said:


> Will there be a Maine Cubing 2017?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would email him. Please let me know what he said.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MaineCubing2016


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 29, 2016)

I know there is a competition on the boarder of Maine and NH. I hope there will be a Maine Cubing 2017, 2016 was fun!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SouthBerwickOpen2016


----------



## Connor_Dore (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes, I went to Maine Cubing 2016 as well. It was a blast. Sadly, South Berwick is the farthest away from me in Maine as possible, so I cannot go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 29, 2016)

Connor_Dore said:


> Yes, I went to Maine Cubing 2016 as well. It was a blast. Sadly, South Berwick is the farthest away from me in Maine as possible, so I cannot go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Too bad.

You should email Tim.

BTW this is my 100th post! Yay!!


----------



## Connor_Dore (Oct 29, 2016)

CornerCutter said:


> Too bad.
> 
> You should email Tim.
> 
> BTW this is my 100th post! Yay!!



Yeah. I am thinking about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 30, 2016)

Did you guys all have to use your mains at Maine cubing?


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 30, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Did you guys all have to use your mains at Maine cubing?




No.....we're too cool to use those.


----------



## Connor_Dore (Oct 30, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Did you guys all have to use your mains at Maine cubing?


lol was that a pun?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 30, 2016)

Connor_Dore said:


> lol was that a pun?


Yep


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 20, 2016)

Connor_Dore said:


> Will there be a Maine Cubing 2017?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've tried emailing Tim a few times but no reply.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 22, 2016)

I'd be interested too for 2017


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2017)

I really hope there will be a comp in Maine this year I've never been and really want to go, so tell me if e messages back!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I really hope there will be a comp in Maine this year I've never been and really want to go, so tell me if he messages you back!



I've tried mulitple times, and no response.

Lots of people in Maine want to attend a competition, someone could probably set something up.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah, I emailed Chris tran but he said he doesn't live close enough to have any more comps in Maine  so I hope someone will organize one!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Yeah, I emailed Chris tran but he said he doesn't live close enough to have any more comps in Maine  so I hope someone will organize one!



I did the same!

Maybe someone will!


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2017)

Do you know anyone who has experience organizing a competition?


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Do you know anyone who has experience organizing a competition?



I personally don't.

Tim Reynolds was the delegate for Maine Cubing 2016 and Chris Tran was the delegate for the South Berwick comp.

There must be somebody who knows something??


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I personally don't.
> 
> Tim Reynolds was the delegate for Maine Cubing 2016 and Chris Tran was the delegate for the South Berwick comp.
> 
> There must be somebody who knows something??


 
It says that someone named Joey Mait organized South Berwick 2016, so maybe him???


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 8, 2017)

Maybe we could both try contacting some people? 

Lets try.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah, Tim Reynolds seems like a possible person to contact.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Maybe we could both try contacting some people?
> 
> Lets try.



I can try emailing Joey Mait if I can find his email on the wca site.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2017)

By the way, have you ever thought of hosting one?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2017)

AlexMaass said:


> Yeah, Tim Reynolds seems like a possible person to contact.



I emailed him yesterday and no response so far, but I know multiple people have tried and he never emailed back.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I can try emailing Joey Mait if I can find his email on the wca site.



Great! Please do!



AidanNoogie said:


> By the way, have you ever thought of hosting one?


Yes I have, I'm looking into it right now.

It might take some work, but maybe some of us Mainers could put something together....if we can get a delegate.

I'll keep contacting people too.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Great! Please do!
> 
> 
> Yes I have, I'm looking into it right now.
> ...



What town would you have it in? Cuz if it would be close enough to me I could probably help. And I didn't find Joey Mait's email


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 8, 2017)

Lets hope we get some emails back.

I sent you a message.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 12, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I emailed him yesterday and no response so far, but I know multiple people have tried and he never emailed back.


Wait longer, like I guess if its over a week I can contact him on facebook. He can be busy lol.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 12, 2017)

AlexMaass said:


> Wait longer, like I guess if its over a week I can contact him on facebook. He can be busy lol.



I'm actually helping organize a competition in Maine now.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 12, 2017)

AlexMaass said:


> Wait longer, like I guess if its over a week I can contact him on facebook. He can be busy lol.



If we still get nobody that would be great! Thanks. 

Aidan and I are working on organizing a competition in Augusta, Maine. 

All we need is a delegate and we're working on a venue.


----------

